# The Affair



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

TV is crazy these days.
Showtime has been advertising this as a Premiere for Sunday, October 12. I watched it last night. Is this common - to Sneak Preview the first EP of a new show? Creates buzz I suppose.

SP set. Liked it alot.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, you're talking about it before the premiere. Seems like it's working.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

That title makes me think of this movie from Skinemax in the 90s.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0112306/


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

I'll take a look at it. Seeing it heavily promoted.

Cast looks good.

Dominic West from "The Wire"

Maura Tierney from "ER"


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

I was hoping someone would return here to talk about it.
Discussion-worthy.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jilter said:


> I was hoping someone would return here to talk about it.
> Discussion-worthy.


My SP is set; I try most of Showtime's series.

Discussion worthy? I'll let you know in about 10 hours.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Is this going to be the official thread?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

cherry ghost said:


> Is this going to be the official thread?


Can't, unless the subject is changed. Without a reference to a specific episode or season (or spoilers) in the subject line, then spoilers are not allowed in clear text.


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

It's getting really good reviews, but I'll admit I mostly want to see it because it also stars Ruth Wilson. She totally became my favorite character on "Luther."


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Anyone watching?

Can we change the title and make it a season thread?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Why not just start a season thread and see if anyone wants to discuss it there?


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

cherry ghost said:


> Anyone watching?
> 
> Can we change the title and make it a season thread?


Yes- we are loving it, every episode has been strong.....

And it was just renewed today for a 2nd season- not sure how that is going to work, will be interesting to see what they do with that....


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I've only watched a couple of eps, but I'm liking how they split the episodes up to show both of the characters' perspectives. And it took me awhile to figure out that the woman's husband is the guy from Fringe.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Love this show. Great to hear that it's been renewed.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

Howie said:


> I've only watched a couple of eps, but I'm liking how they split the episodes up to show both of the characters' perspectives. And it took me awhile to figure out that the woman's husband is the guy from Fringe.


That guy from Fringe is Pacey from Dawson's Creek.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Liking the show, but not all that interested in the affair, but moreso of the crime/mystery behind the scenes. The last episode where the drug dealing was exposed was excellent...


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

So I guess everything won't be found out this season. I view this as kind of a 'one and done' deal because, at some point, we have to learn who killed who and the wife and husband will have to find out about the affair, the summer has to end, and whatever else.

At any rate, I'm enjoying the show. The affair is kind of a weird deal - both of those characters are pretty strange, IMO. But, over all, I'll stick around unless it gets stupid.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Anyone still watching?

I've found this to be a slow, ponderous show, and several times almost quit watching. Glad I stuck with it; the last couple episodes have picked up in pace.

One thought: This is a perfect one-season-and-done story. If *ever* a show called for True Detective or Fargo type writing, this is it. So my thought... I heard this was picked up for a second season. If the writers change the ending to allow for a second season, then (1) we'll be able to tell, and (2) I'm outa here.

Please stick to your original plot, _whatever _it is. Shows that change their endings to meet network demands (future seasons or whyever) lose much of their narrative thrust. Homeland, Heroes and many more shows either destroyed or seriously sidetracked for a season or two because they had to change their creator's vision to meet some other need.

One can only hope this season was in the can before they received renewal notice.

I think there's one episode left. Should be a good one!


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

I've been watching it. They have a lot to tie up in that final episode.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

super dave said:


> That guy from Fringe is Pacey from Dawson's Creek.


Never once saw Dawson's Creek. I just realized today that the other guy is McNulty from The Wire. Was he maybe in Beverly Hills 90201, too.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Still watching and liking it. 

Yes, a lot of things to close up. Only one more episode?

Still would like more info on the brother death. We've seen the funeral but not much (if anything) else...what gives?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

markymark_ctown said:


> Still would like more info on the brother death. We've seen the funeral but not much (if anything) else...what gives?


I'm guessing this last episode will dive into his death in greater detail.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

I like this show a lot, though it's kind of clumsy sometimes. They started off with showing the same events from two perspectives, which I thought was interesting, but kind of spun away from that technique in later episodes, and the show lost a bit of its charm.

When I started watching the most recent episode, I almost thought I had missed an episode. Suddenly they are jumping back in bed together? What? Weren't Alison and Cole reconciled and trying to have a baby in the previous episode? Maybe I wasn't paying close attention.

I feel the worst for Cole. He seems like a good guy who has done nothing wrong that we've seen. Meanwhile, in the Alison perspective scenes, Noah is kind of a jerk.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

astrohip said:


> *Anyone still watching?*
> 
> I've found this to be a slow, ponderous show, and several times almost quit watching. Glad I stuck with it; the last couple episodes have picked up in pace.
> 
> ...


I thought the show was going in a different direction when it started and I kind of lost interest after the 3rd episode or so. I still have several of them in the folder. Not sure if I'll get back in or not. Kind of came in here to see if it was getting much buzz from Y'all. It sounds like it's just "okay". Definitely thought this would be a "one and done" season too.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

astrohip said:


> Anyone still watching?
> 
> I've found this to be a slow, ponderous show, and several times almost quit watching.


This, and I did quit watching without seeing this week's show (its recorded as my wife is staying with it).

After every episode I'd try to figure out what happened or what moved forward and it is always nothing! It's like watching paint dry.

At this point I don't even care how the guy died, who's responsible or what happens to any of them. It's just way too slow and drawn out.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

I've made it this far, so I might as well finish it out. One problem is that they never properly set the stage for them to get together. If this is supposed to be their first affair, they got together *way* too easily. I would expect this sort of quick hookup to be done by people who fool around all the time. A quick glance in the diner and then he's all hot for her? Huh? Why her and not the 1000's of other women he's seen in the past? There was nothing special between the two of them that would lead me to believe two faithful people would break their vows.

But, it's still an interesting enough show that I'll stick around to see what happens. But I agree with others that if they try to drag this out until another season, I don't think I'll continue with it.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

warrenn said:


> There was nothing special between the two of them that would lead me to believe two faithful people would break their vows.


Love at first sight? 

From Alison's perspective, she saved Noah's child's life in the restaurant. She was not able to save her own child's life, and felt responsible for his death. In her marriage she felt this burden all the time, whereas in the affair she felt released from it. She wanted out of that town and that life, and whether it was conscious or subconscious, the affair was a path out of that life.

From Noah's perspective, he hated the summers with the in-laws, where his father-in-law would belittle him at every opportunity. He met Alison just as one of those terrible summers was starting, and there was chemistry between them. He felt like he was never good enough for his wife, that he had never lived up to the potential she saw in him. Meanwhile Alison admired him.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

DLiquid said:


> Love at first sight?


More like lust at first sight. They made a point of zooming in on Alison's "backside" in the opener. Methinks that girl spends some time on a Stair Master somewhere.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

astrohip said:


> I'm guessing this last episode will dive into his death in greater detail.


Or not. 

That was a frustrating ending with nothing really cleared up regarding the crime. :down:


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

warrenn said:


> I've made it this far, so I might as well finish it out. One problem is that they never properly set the stage for them to get together. If this is supposed to be their first affair, they got together *way* too easily. I would expect this sort of quick hookup to be done by people who fool around all the time. A quick glance in the diner and then he's all hot for her? Huh? Why her and not the 1000's of other women he's seen in the past? There was nothing special between the two of them that would lead me to believe two faithful people would break their vows.
> 
> But, it's still an interesting enough show that I'll stick around to see what happens. But I agree with others that if they try to drag this out until another season, I don't think I'll continue with it.


I agree. I don't really "buy" the fact that they're 'in love'. They don't seem to 'go together' for me, anyway. So, it's hard to get wrapped up in the whole affair thing when I don't really understand what they see in each other.I just don't really like either of them and don't see what they see in each other. If I was really 'rooting' for them, perhaps my feelings about the other activities/issues, etc. in the show would be different, too. Oh well, I'll wait to see what happens, but, from the post above, it doesn't look like much was resolved.

That being said.....I'm still watching it, mostly to see where it's going. Usually, when I end up sticking with a movie or tv series based on that, I'm disappointed. The murder, however, at least makes it a bit more interesting.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

markymark_ctown said:


> Or not.
> 
> That was a frustrating ending with nothing really cleared up regarding the crime. :down:


Spoilers:



Spoiler



They moved it forward a little. You know Noah bribed the tow truck guy. Why? He is clearly guilty of something. And he got arrested. For what? The bribe or something else? The murder? We also saw a fast forward into the future with him and Alison living together and his 2nd book doing well or being made into a movie? So he is doing well.



I was hoping for more but still into this enough to give it another season. But the better not drag it out more than 10-12 more episodes.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Boo.

Worst finale since The Killing, season 1.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, that was not what I wanted. So I'm out.

This was only a so-so series. It started decent, then really started to drag around the middle third. The final 2-3 episodes before the finale picked up the pace, and I started enjoying it more. A really good finale would (1) validate the ten hours I invested in this, and (2) bring me back next season. Unfortunately, it wasn't a good finale. Neither 1 nor 2 were achieved.

I wouldn't call this a Killing level fail, but it certainly falls in that category. The Killing created the red herring of the week, toying with us, and then slapping us in the face at the end of S1. I left and never looked back. I also was insulted by Veena Sud's attitude toward us viewers.

The Affair never played with us like that. It simply didn't reach a conclusion I find acceptable. In my mind, I expected some conclusion to the story; whether that was promised doesn't matter, I expected it. By failing to deliver, I was left wanting, and not in a good way.

I just watched this last night, so I've read no TV media. Have no idea the general reaction, or if the showrunner has thrown us some tidbits. But if my years of serious TV watching have taught me anything, it's walk away when a show does this. Coming back for another season, trying to find resolution, rarely works (looking at YOU Under The Dome and a million other shows).


Bottom line: With all the great TV being made these days, I don't have time to waste to see where this goes. 

Season grade: B
Finale grade: B-


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I'll add one more thought after reading my own critique. I mostly enjoyed the finale, as it kept moving the story forward in interesting ways. The tension between the two families, the police work, his new book... this was much like the last 2-3 eps, interesting to see where it was going.

My main complaint is how they left us. It wasn't the finish I wanted. Many times the writers leave you in a way you didn't expect, and you go "Wow, didn't see THAT coming". This was more, "uggh, really? That's how they leave it?".

Ok, 'nuff said.


----------



## johnh123 (Dec 7, 2000)

I thought it was pretty good up until the last episode. I really was expecting them to wrap this up. Disappointing.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

I didn't have any problems with the season finale, though it didn't end with much of a bang. I certainly haven't been watching this show dying to know who committed the crime. Who cares? I'm not sure why I feel that way, but the crime just doesn't really interest me.

I think this would have been better as a single season show, though. It seems like we saw the most interesting part of "the affair," so next season could feel like they're dragging things out.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

brebeans said:


> I just don't really like either of them and don't see what they see in each other. If I was really 'rooting' for them, perhaps my feelings about the other activities/issues, etc. in the show would be different, too.


I don't really like either of them either, especially Noah. I think Cole is the only likable main character.

I wouldn't be surprised that next season, in order to keep things fresh, we get more perspectives than just "Noah" and "Alison."


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I thought it was going to be a one season show, too. Now it's just another show I'll have forgotten what happened by the time it returns.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

FYI,

It looks like the first episode of season 2 can be streamed/demand from Showtime now. It's also available via magical means.

The first episode is going to officially air Oct. 4.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

I just started watching this show a couple of weeks ago and am now caught up. I can see people's frustrations and agree with most of the points, but since I was able to watch season 1 and go straight into season 2 it wasn't so bad for me.

Definitely slow sometimes, but I'm in it now and need to see how it's resolved.

I do think that Cole and Helen are the more interesting characters and wish it showed more of them.

I also think it was a bit miscast. There's something about Noah (looks wise) that just bothers me. I don't see him as any type of ladies man, but that's how he's portrayed.

The lady in the pool that wanted him. The teacher he gets with. Even when he's at lunch with Max at one point (when Max first meets Alison) and Max says something to the effect of "I know I'm not as good looking as my friend Noah" What?

Every person in the show is more attractive than Noah and I don't think Alison is particularly attractive either. They both just have weird faces. Not necessarily unattractive, but not necessarily attractive either.

Anyway, enough rambling.

Is anyone still watching?


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Still watching and enjoying.

Honestly though, I am more interested in the murder investigation than the Noah / Alison relationship.

Also like that they are also including the Helen and Cole perspectives. The first two episodes showed 4 different vantage points of the same events with a very different lense.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah, if it were only about a crime mystery I might still be watching. I watched season one but couldn't get very far into the 1st episode of season two before quitting. I have too many other things to watch besides a soap opera aimed at women and when watching something feels too much like a chore I'm out.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

markymark_ctown said:


> Still watching and enjoying.
> 
> Honestly though, I am more interested in the murder investigation than the Noah / Alison relationship.
> 
> Also like that they are also including the Helen and Cole perspectives. The first two episodes showed 4 different vantage points of the same events with a very different lense.


My problem is the variations on the same events is just too extreme. Last weeks two perspectives were so completely different it made no sense.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

So have the producers abandoned the "different perspectives" gimmick altogether?

This was the third week in a row where they didn't really do it. I wish they'd bring it back, although I do understand it could be limiting / difficult to pull off well.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> So have the producers abandoned the "different perspectives" gimmick altogether?
> 
> This was the third week in a row where they didn't really do it. I wish they'd bring it back, although I do understand it could be limiting / difficult to pull off well.


Not the third week in a row; last week's ep was from two perspectives. Week before was not, though...and I haven't seen the most recent one which, I assume, you have alluded to...


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

The one that aired on 12/13 did go back to two perspectives and they were labeled. I don't know if I am in the minority, but this season has just been amazing- it has elevated from a good show to a GREAT one. One of my favorite seasons of TV all-time.....


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Loved the most recent episode had Noah's buddy (and her ex lover)on the stand. testifying against him. 

And did Cole really think it was a good idea to meet at the Grandma's house with all the bad blood between the families. Duh 

I believe the only episode that deviated from the 'perspectives' vantage point was the hurricane episode from a few weeks back.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

dwells said:


> The one that aired on 12/13 did go back to two perspectives and they were labeled. I don't know if I am in the minority, but this season has just been amazing- it has elevated from a good show to a GREAT one. One of my favorite seasons of TV all-time.....


I wouldn't really consider episode 10 and 11 "two perspectives"... at least not to the degree they used to do.

Ep 10 had Noah alone with his therapist for his whole half hour (the same creative team was behind HBO's In Treatment) and then it went to Alison. The only perspectives was we knew Alison was "late" to the session and then we got to see where she was so we knew she lied to Noah.

Ep 11's only real overlap of the two half hours was Alison telling Noah, "Can I talk to you" from the shower and then later on, in Noah's half, that being brought up.

I still think it's an excellent show but I miss the gimmick. I thought it was really clever and they're straying from it.

And I am tiring of the mystery, they better solve it this finale!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

...and it was recently (Dec. 9) announced that it's been renewed for a third season.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

They'd best not stretch out the trial/mystery into the 3rd season. Right?


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Oh, they will.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

markymark_ctown said:


> They'd best not stretch out the trial/mystery into the 3rd season. Right?


With only one episode left, I imagine they either 1) didn't know they would be renewed, therefore, since production was before Dec. 9, wrapped up that storyline, or 2) knew they would be renewed before it was announced, therefore could very well have known early enough to leave us hanging...


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Well that was a pretty satisfying season 2 finale for me. At least we found out how Scotty was killed and who was involved and how/why. 

Surprised at Noah's outburst at the end though. I guess Season 3 will be the remainder of the trial.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

I don't understand why they let it all spiral.

He was attacking her, so she pushed him. He accidentally got hit by a car. Why didn't they go to the police right then? It was an accident and if anything Scottie was at fault for basically trying to rape her.

Makes no sense that they would try and cover it up. And Noah's just a tool. She had just told him their child wasn't his, then she kills (accidentally) someone and he covers it up for her?? Grow some stones Noah.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

spartanstew said:


> I don't understand why they let it all spiral.
> 
> He was attacking her, so she pushed him. He accidentally got hit by a car. Why didn't they go to the police right then? It was an accident and if anything Scottie was at fault for basically trying to rape her.
> 
> Makes no sense that they would try and cover it up. And Noah's just a tool. She had just told him their child wasn't his, then she kills (accidentally) someone and he covers it up for her?? Grow some stones Noah.


Noah & Helen were both bombed. They just killed a person with their car. No way they wanted to get the police involved. I don't know how they thought they would get away with this scott free though. Car repair the day after claiming to hit a deer? Really? 

So in Noah's flashback he didn't see Alison? And in Alisons flashback she kind of told Noah about Joanie? Clearly Noah knew that Joanie was Coles daughter when he talked to the lawyer.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

NatasNJ said:


> Noah & Helen were both bombed. They just killed a person with their car. No way they wanted to get the police involved. I don't know how they thought they would get away with this scott free though. Car repair the day after claiming to hit a deer? Really?
> 
> So in Noah's flashback he didn't see Alison? And in Alisons flashback she kind of told Noah about Joanie? Clearly Noah knew that Joanie was Coles daughter when he talked to the lawyer.


Noah saw the bushes moving where Ally was but I don't think he clearly saw her (in his mind). But given their conversation back at the reception and then in the courtroom hallway it seemed apparent Noah knew Ally pushed Scotty into the path of the car. And Ally told Noah in both viewpoints that Joanie wasn't his...or at least suspected she wasn't his.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

NatasNJ said:


> Noah & Helen were both bombed.


I was under the impression that Noah was bombed, but Helen (who was driving at the time) wasn't.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> I was under the impression that Noah was bombed, but Helen (who was driving at the time) wasn't.


Helen said before they got into the car that she couldn't drive because she already had one DUI...implying if she got another, she'd be in deep doo doo. They were both drunk.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Noah saw the bushes moving where Ally was but I don't think he clearly saw her (in his mind). But given their conversation back at the reception and then in the courtroom hallway it seemed apparent Noah knew Ally pushed Scotty into the path of the car. And Ally told Noah in both viewpoints that Joanie wasn't his...or at least suspected she wasn't his.


Also...it's only Alison's 'version' that had her pushing Scotty into the road as self-defense. She had ample financial and personal motivations to want him dead.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I was luckily in that I could watch both seasons back to back. I do wonder how the heck season 3 is possibly going to tell us anything new about these characters or their story. I do miss "the gimmick," it seemed to be replaced by obnoxious flash-forwards to the trial.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

ElJay said:


> I was luckily in that I could watch both seasons back to back. I do wonder how the heck season 3 is possibly going to tell us anything new about these characters or their story. I do miss "the gimmick," it seemed to be replaced by obnoxious flash-forwards to the trial.


I did the same. I think next season is Noah's transformation into to being more selfless. That leads to those around him transforming.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

teknikel said:


> I think next season is Noah's transformation into to being more selfless.


I hope so. He couldn't get much worse, though what he's doing at the trial for Alison and Helen is a good start.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> Helen said before they got into the car that she couldn't drive because she already had one DUI...implying if she got another, she'd be in deep doo doo. They were both drunk.


Helen had to have gotten a DUI when she went to pick up her kids from summer camp and backed into another car. I don't think they ever really spelled it out but I think it's a safe assumption.


----------

